# Hello from Pennsylvania!



## AutumnIvy (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi, everyone! I've always been interested in insects, and became very fond of mantids as of earlier this year    I'm a college student in PA studying biological illustration and am currently raising a Chinese Mantis (and will soon be raising a Giant Rainforest Mantis!). I also own a gargoyle gecko.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Synapze (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi Pa, welcome


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 30, 2021)

Welcome! I'm in PA as well. Where in the state are you?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## AutumnIvy (Sep 30, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Welcome! I'm in PA as well. Where in the state are you?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Nice!! I'm from Pittsburgh!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 30, 2021)

AutumnIvy said:


> Nice!! I'm from Pittsburgh!


Awesome! I'm in Coatesville.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 7, 2021)

welcome


----------

